# food Stamps - great Idea



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ever wonder what you'd get if you applied for food stamps.

http://www.dss.virginia.gov/files/d...come_limits/snap_tanf_income_limits_10_15.pdf

For a family of for that comes out to almost $30,000 per year for food.

Great deal


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Ever wonder what you'd get if you applied for food stamps.
> 
> http://www.dss.virginia.gov/files/d...come_limits/snap_tanf_income_limits_10_15.pdf
> 
> ...


Those are the income limits, not how much money they get.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ooopppppsssss


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry but a family of four gets $632 per month for food here in virginia SNAP - Virginia Department of Social Services or almost $7500 per year


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am curious how much they get, judging by the stuff in their carts they have more to spend on food than I do.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was against minimum wage increases until I read a news story about a working family. They were a family with kids and one working adult. The story even went through their monthly bills. They were receiving about $800 in food stamps monthly. If the companies can afford it why not pay them a little more? Sure beats taking from everyone else working.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> I was against minimum wage increases until I read a news story about a working family. They were a family with kids and one working adult. The story even went through their monthly bills. They were receiving about $800 in food stamps monthly. If the companies can afford it why not pay them a little more? Sure beats taking from everyone else working.


It's been my observation that it is not what the company can afford, . . . or what the person needs, . . . but rather what the position demands.

Minimum wage is for minimum skill.

Nurses, doctors, welders, plumbers, electricians, computer geeks: they don't get minimum wages.

Hamburger flippers and entry level retail jobs do.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In lieu of food stamps I propose,

Month 1 a 5 gallon bucket of rice,
Month 2 a 5 gallon bucket of beans,
Month 3 a 5 gallon bucket of oats,
Month 4 a veggie garden seed vault.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> It's been my observation that it is not what the company can afford, . . . or what the person needs, . . . but rather what the position demands.
> 
> Minimum wage is for minimum skill.
> 
> ...


Exactly Mr Dwight! 100% agree and too many people don't get that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A store keeper in Chicago complained that most of the people who frequented his store used their subsidy to buy lobster, crab legs, high end steaks and the like so they could sell them and get cash to buy their drugs and booze. Another reason that those on any form of welfare should be given drug checks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

paraquack said:


> A store keeper in Chicago complained that most of the people who frequented his store used their subsidy to buy lobster, crab legs, high end steaks and the like so they could sell them and get cash to buy their drugs and booze. Another reason that those on any form of welfare should be given drug checks.


The drug addicted ones around here sell them for .50 cents on the dollar. If you give them ten in cash you get twenty in food stamps.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My general argument being. Either the government is going to use the tax dollars, or the company will pay a little more. Which? Neither? Now they are also starting with the free college thing....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have come up with a good plan to kill two birds with one stone..maybe three birds. Think the guv'ment should pay a bounty on wild hogs which are over populating themselves and running amok and doing damage near everywhere in the country. Red neck sportsmen hunters could harvest the critters and deliver the carcasses to USDA approved packing houses where they would be turned into ham..bacon..sausage..pork chops hotlinks..pushed pork etc. and passed out free in da hood in lieu of food stamps for those in need. Maybe save the blood for aerial spraying of muslim infested areas. Whatcha think?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Eligibility for food stamps also entitles one to a free Obamaphone and 500 free minutes per month.
The logic is they can use the phone to look for a better job. Really.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Foodstamps sold at 50 cents per dollar is a pretty common practice. 

Lots of loopholes to exploit to get small families $500-$1000 a month in EBT, which can leave you plenty to sell.

Conversely if selling isn't useful, then just think of all the absurd and/or excessive items one can buy.

I like the idea of excluding certain items based on bar codes or SKUs. At least than a family would have an abundance of fruits, veggies etc instead of a stockpile of frozen crab, Twinkies, Red Bull etc.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I have come up with a good plan to kill two birds with one stone..maybe three birds. Think the guv'ment should pay a bounty on wild hogs which are over populating themselves and running amok and doing damage near everywhere in the country. Red neck sportsmen hunters could harvest the critters and deliver the carcasses to USDA approved packing houses where they would be turned into ham..bacon..sausage..pork chops hotlinks..pushed pork etc. and passed out free in da hood in lieu of food stamps for those in need. Maybe save the blood for aerial spraying of muslim infested areas. Whatcha think?


We do something very similar to that in our state. It's called "Hunt to Feed". The state hands out deer tags to hunters who harvest and deliver to registered butchers. The venison goes to soup kitchens and such and the hunter gets the tenderloin cuts free plus another deer tag to do it again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

pakrat said:


> We do something very similar to that in our state. It's called "Hunt to Feed". The state hands out deer tags to hunters who harvest and deliver to registered butchers. The venison goes to soup kitchens and such and the hunter gets the tenderloin cuts free plus another deer tag to do it again.


Sounds like a great plan. Hey Rice Paddy Daddy..sure you have bound to have heard by now Obummer just added two years of free college onto the food stamp and cell phone perks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They have where you shoot a deer and use it to help feed people around here too. Its either called feed a friend or second harvest. They also have some program where they give some people tickets for things from the farmers market.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I have come up with a good plan to kill two birds with one stone..maybe three birds. Think the guv'ment should pay a bounty on wild hogs which are over populating themselves and running amok and doing damage near everywhere in the country. Red neck sportsmen hunters could harvest the critters and deliver the carcasses to USDA approved packing houses where they would be turned into ham..bacon..sausage..pork chops hotlinks..pushed pork etc. and passed out free in da hood in lieu of food stamps for those in need. Maybe save the blood for aerial spraying of muslim infested areas. Whatcha think?


Maybe we should feed muslimes to the hawgs? Then feed the hawgs to the welfare recipients but tell them that they are eating dead muslimes and maybe they might go to work? Slippy Logic at its finest...


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> It's been my observation that it is not what the company can afford, . . . or what the person needs, . . . but rather what the position demands.
> 
> Minimum wage is for minimum skill.
> 
> ...


Oppression is oppression. Just because we can doesn't mean its right. Id love a completely free market where I could trade one CEOs life for his bank account, but since we have rules to protect them we should have rules to protect the poor as well. Killing and theft are skill sets as well you know, they can pay very well (Taliban pay their afghans more than we pay ours did you know Taliban pay vs. Afghan forces pay ? Afghanistan Crossroads - CNN.com Blogs). We all know that due to commercialization employees earn less and less. If you work full time, you should earn a living wage. I don't condone laziness or stupidity but simply blaming someone for their circumstances is unfair.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I have come up with a good plan to kill two birds with one stone..maybe three birds. Think the guv'ment should pay a bounty on wild hogs which are over populating themselves and running amok and doing damage near everywhere in the country. Red neck sportsmen hunters could harvest the critters and deliver the carcasses to USDA approved packing houses where they would be turned into ham..bacon..sausage..pork chops hotlinks..pushed pork etc. and passed out free in da hood in lieu of food stamps for those in need. Maybe save the blood for aerial spraying of muslim infested areas. Whatcha think?


We do that out here. Except they still get to keep the stamps.

http://www.thearkansashuntingandfishingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=9031


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Those are the income limits, not how much money they get.


MAN! I was all set to move to VA too!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

No, I don't think invasion and treating someone else they way I wouldn't want to be treated is the answer. It's not very constitutional and it's easy to get stupid people to take away others rights and freedoms thinking it won't be them and it will.
Food stamps get cut back again soon as more people get busted down and end up on them.


----------

